
What is best options for a CMS for a 1000 page encyclopedia type site? - Arbinv
What is best options for a CMS for a 1000+ page encyclopedia type site??
======
slater
Might as well go with MediaWiki?

[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki)

